# Hello from Maine



## leol2 (May 27, 2021)

I have been checking out the site for awhile. I love everything about out door cooking. My arsenal includes a couple of smokers, a flat top, grill and a wood fired pizza oven.


----------



## jcam222 (May 27, 2021)

That’s a great Arsenal!! Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

 Bring on you cooks , great place to show and tell

David


----------



## crazymoon (May 28, 2021)

L2, Welcome from NH!


----------



## smokerjim (May 28, 2021)

welcome from PA


----------



## lamar (May 28, 2021)

Where in Maine are you?  I'm in Bridgton.


----------



## JLeonard (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 28, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Texas


----------



## sawhorseray (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## PPG1 (May 28, 2021)

Nice setup.  Welcome from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## GentlemanJerk (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from central PA!  I really need to get back up to Maine to get some more delicious lobster and oysters.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## leol2 (May 28, 2021)

lamar said:


> Where in Maine are you?  I'm in Bridgton.


Mercer which is near Norridgewock


----------

